# Group Build Icons



## Crimea_River (Mar 14, 2018)

Maybe I missed another post on this but I wanted to get a quick shout-out to Wojtek for keeping the GB icons going. I know that several people were asking for the icons to be resumed but am not sure anyone has noticed.

Great work my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you very much Andy. 

And again sorry for that belated updating of everybody's icon set. Also please let me know if there is a lack of any icon of the set.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2018)

Wow, I never even noticed as I haven't "Clicked to expand" since the "Click to expand" feature was added. Many thanks Wojtek.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek. I always looked forward to getting a new icon after a GB and have missed them


----------



## JKim (Mar 27, 2018)

Oh yes! Just noticed this! I was one of the ones requesting that the icons be kept up to date so... THANK YOU Wojtek! They look really cool!


----------



## parsifal (Mar 28, 2018)

I hadn't noticed either. I'm sorry wotjek. its much appreciated.


ive always liked the icons. For me they are significant.....its a measure of peoples commitment to the GB system. I wear them with a lot of pride to be honest.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 28, 2018)

I noticed my new one some time ago and echo Michaels post above. I immediately sent Wojtek a BIG sloppy wet one!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 28, 2018)

A fish?


----------



## mikewint (Mar 28, 2018)

Sort of, possibly looked like a giant carp coming at him


----------



## parsifal (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh lord, that is more than just a little disturbing mike.......is that your secret objective with the professor?????


----------

